
Electron App – Photo Management Software - dudeitssunny
Thinking about making photo management software for hobby photographers using Electron.  Thoughts?
======
mceachen
You should try out PhotoStructure. Details in my profile. It's photo
management software that can run on the desktop via Electron, but it also runs
via docker or directly under node.

I ended up refactoring out the Electron layer to be as thin as possible, and
it took me months to invent a health check monitoring system and batch cluster
process segmentation to keep electron's node from getting "stuck" during
library imports. It's surprisingly flaky compared to standard node.

~~~
dudeitssunny
Just subscribed to your mailing list!

If you're looking for a fun online game to play with friends during this
lockdown, check this out: [https://codewords.fun/](https://codewords.fun/)

